# Can you ID this bird?



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all, I was out hunting here and I ran across a strange bird, here's what it looks like: White body, a red comb on its head. The odd thing is, they won't fly, but run around the farm yard. I shot one (the farmer wasn't home) cooked it up and it tasted just like chicken. Any ideas of what this bird may be?

Thanks!!!!

Greg


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

gjw said:


> Hi all, I was out hunting here and I ran across a strange bird, here's what it looks like: White body, a red comb on its head. The odd thing is, they won't fly, but run around the farm yard. I shot one (the farmer wasn't home) cooked it up and it tasted just like chicken. Any ideas of what this bird may be?
> 
> Thanks!!!!
> 
> Greg


Was this near central Minnesota? Probably a tame Turkey 

Mighty fine eating... probably escaped the Thanksgiving slaughter and is running around on the lamb...

Best to eat them immediately before they taint the wild stock.

Ryan


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't think it was a turkey weighted about 3lbs

Greg


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

So you are serious? You shot this strange bird? No joke?

Ryan


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

running around a farmers yard.....shot it out of the yard.......if it tastes like chicken looks like a chicken and maybe did it cluck like a chicken????? man Im stumped..... :splat:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Is this what it looked like?

Kinda an albino pheasant?


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Come to think of it...it did cluck and did a cock a doodle doo? Not at all like a pheasant!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Uh huh...


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

THATS IT!!! Do you think I should have it mounted? Standing or flying?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

The sad thing is... every year this does happen... :eyeroll:


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes it does and it doesn't give hunters a very good name. There was one older man who, went hunting for deer and then proudly showed off his trophy deer but unfortunately it turned out to be some poor farmers cow. Needless to say the man needed a little more hunter education,, and perhaps wildlife ID. Greg


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You are being played... :lol:


----------



## Crazy Horse RVN (Aug 31, 2006)

ND Fish & Game has been alerted to this "incident" as well as the ND Farm Bureau. Officers from both agencies were dispatched and will be on the scene of the "incident" shortly with forensics in tow. Please do not disturb the "incident" scene as evidence may need to be collected.

Be prepared to turn yourself in. The punishment may be minimized if you do. Should you choose to "run" the fine will be doubled and your interment will be extended to six months in a New Jersey correctional institution in located in some obscure town in North Jersey, far away from the casinos and very close to New York City.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

LAMEST.
JOKE.
EVER.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

I dunno what kind of bird it is but that's pretty stupid of you to just shoot it w/ out knowing what it was....you wonder why more farmers dont let people hunt on their land.....keep it up ....youll get places doing stuff like that


----------

